

Hynix FABs on fire after chemical explosion - whiskers
http://www.kitguru.net/components/memory/faith/hynix-fabs-on-fire-after-chemical-explosion

======
whiskers
Reports of up to 15% of the worlds memory production being affected, no
reported casualties.

Memory shipments are on hold from the Far East while the effect on supply and
pricing is determining.

Also see: [http://www.kitguru.net/components/memory/faith/far-east-
memo...](http://www.kitguru.net/components/memory/faith/far-east-memory-
shipments-on-hold-after-hynix-explosions/)

